# Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB  vs. Crucial MX500 500 GB?



## Tim1974 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

welche der beiden SSDs würdet ihr eher für ein Linux-System (was sich im laufenden Betrieb selbstständig defragmentiert) nehmen?

a) Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB?
b) Crucial MX500 500 GB?

Die Crucial wäre einen Euro günstiger, also preislich gesehen egal.

Aber laut Testbericht bei Chip ist die Crucial deutlich schneller im Schreiben:
Crucial MX500 500GB (CT500MX500SSD1)

Dafür hat die Samsung 860 Evo angeblich mehr TBW, aber eine kürzere MTBF.

Was ist von den ganzen Daten alltagsrelevant und was nur Marketinggewäsch?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## bastian123f (6. Dezember 2018)

Nimm einfach eine, die dir am Besten gefällt. 

TBW ist für normalos eigentlich egal. Meine 850 habe ich seit Release und benutze meinen PC jeden Tag  und schiebe haufenweise Dateien rum. Bis jetzt habe ich nur 15TBW von 75TBW. Also 15 TBW in 4 Jahren. Dann habe ich ja noch 16 Jahre. Das ist genug.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ist von den ganzen Daten alltagsrelevant und was nur Marketinggewäsch?
> 
> GrußTim



Das kannst nur du für Dich selbst festlegen. Marketinggewäsch beschreibt letztlich ja immer Punkte die für einen persönlich keine Rolle spielen. Das kann für den Einen fehlende RGB-Beleuchtung, für den Anderen TBW oder MTBF sein. Je nachdem welchen Zweck diese SSD erfüllen soll. Manch einer nutzt es als Speicher fürs Betriebssystem, ein anderer als Zwischenspeicher für seine Videoprojekte.

Welche Daten also als alltagsrelevant gelten und welche nicht, musst du in gewisser Weise selbst ermitteln. 
Da du den Zweck der SSD ja bereits kennst, brauchst du dir jetzt nur noch Erklärungen zu den o.g. Abkürzungen wie TBW und MTBF suchen.

Wie immer, kann man auch einfach auf Youtube gehen und sich berieseln lassen, falls alles Andere versagt oder aussichtslos erscheint...


----------



## Tolotos66 (6. Dezember 2018)

Nimm die günstigere.
Gruß T.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde zu Samsung tendieren, vom Gefühl her, auch wenn ich fast nur noch Crucial kaufe & verbaue.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte ein Vorgängermodell der 860 Evo und die war am Ende (4 Jahre) elendig langsam. Als ich die MX500 eingebaut hatte hab ich diesen "SSD-Aha-Moment" ein zweites Mal erlebt. 
Wirklich eine hervorragende SSD, ich würde mir keine Samsung mehr kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2018)

Einfach die billigere nehmen, du merkst in der Praxis eh keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Dezember 2018)

Gut, danke, dann nehm ich die Crucial.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2018)

Die SSD sind gleichwertig, da wirst Du keine Unterschiede bemerken.
 Unterschiedlich ist die beigefügte Software. Und da finde ich subjektiv, 
ich habe beide, die Cruxialsoftware etwas besser. 

Nimm einen Würfel und gut ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Dezember 2018)

Die Crucial soll laut Test angeblich deutlich schneller schreiben, das könnte man vielleicht merken, oder nicht?

Das einzige was mich zum Grübeln brachte waren die 180 TBW bei der Crucial und die 300 TBW bei der Samsung.
Die Software werd ich wohl eh nicht brauchen, da ich voraussichtlich erstmal nur Linux drauf installiere.


----------



## tdi-fan (7. Dezember 2018)

Münze werfen?


----------



## bastian123f (7. Dezember 2018)

Man merkt es eigentlich nicht so stark. Außer du kopierst jeden Tag richtig große Dateien hin und her (also schon locker über 10GB). Aber für deine Anwendung wirst du es nicht merken. 

Es liegen ja schließlich keine 100MB/s dazwischen. Ich habe noch keinen direkte Gegenüberstellung als Test gesehen, aber nehmen wir mal an wir haben ein System mit 2 SSDs drin. (Braucht man ja, um von A nach B zu senden und dabei die volle Übertragung zu nutzen)

Die Crucial schafft  z.B. 510MB/s und die Samsung 480MB/s (Beispielwerte). Dann brauche ich für 1GB mit der Crucial 2,0 Sekunden und die Samsung ca. 2,1. Also die 0,1 ist bei Privatanwender wirklich zu vernachlässigen.

Auf die TBW bin ich ja schon eingegangen. Die kannst du als Normalo eher vernachlässigen, außer du nutzt die SSD als Zwischenspeicher für Projekte. So habe ich es in einer Workstation eines Bekannten gesehen. Als System eine 500GB SSD und als "Workspace" eine 250GB. Ist das Projket fertig, dann kommt es auf sein NAS. Und bei ihm wird es mit den TBW auch nicht knapp.

Ich kann dir auch dir Crucial empfehlen. Vor allem, weil mir auch die Software unter Windows sehr gefällt. Ich überlege zurzeit, ob ich mir noch eine 500GB M2 SATA einbaue. Da meine 500GB mit Spielen schon voll ist.


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche der beiden SSDs würdet ihr eher für ein Linux-System (was sich im laufenden Betrieb selbstständig defragmentiert) nehmen?



SSDs brauchen nicht defragmentiert werden.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem 2 Crucial MX500 gekauft, weil die einfach günstiger waren. Wäre das andersrum gewesen, hätte ich nun Samsung SSDs.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke es ist auch Geschmackssache und eine P/L Frage.
Meine alte Crucial M4 SSD hat 7 Jahre gehalten (im alten Rechner welcher bis auf SSD/HDDs verkauft wurde). Bzw die läuft immer noch. Liegt in der Schublade momentan.
Im neuen Rechner habe ich mir eine Samsung gegönnt.
Aber in der Praxis wird man keine Unterschiede bemerken.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Dezember 2018)

Hab' beide. Sind beide (gefühlt gleich) schnell. Nimm' die, die du günstiger her bekommst. Als normaler Benutzer wirst keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2018)

So, ich hab nun die Crucial MX500 500GB gekauft und eingebaut, schon Linux drauf installiert, läuft alles sehr gut, der PC ist viel schneller mit der SSD, nach dem Einschalten vergehen ca. 20 Sekunden bis ich auf dem Anmeldebildschirm bin.

Es gab aber auch wieder Probleme:
1. Ich kann die SSD nur mit einer einzigen Schraube befestigen, sie steht auf der Seite und die eine untere Schraube geht in den Laufwerkskäfig, also sitzt sie nicht so sehr fest, aber was soll ich machen?
Der extra gekaufte 2,5" auf 3,5" Adapter bringt nichts, weil der seitlich verschraubt werden muß, das doofe Gehäuse hat aber dafür keinen Einbauplatz, weil die HDD/SSDs eben nur auf der Seite stehend verbaut werden können. 
Hab auch versucht mehr als eine Schraube zu nehmen, aber es paßt immer nur eine rein, die anderen Bohrungen stimmen absolut nicht überein.

2. Der PC ist fast genauso laut wie mit der HDD, spricht einerseits für die WD Blue, die dann erstaunlich leise war, andererseits aber gegen die Gehäuselüfter/Netzteillüfter/CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2018)

2 Möglichkeiten.
Leg die SSD einfach dahin wo Platz ist, weil der die Einbauposition vollkommen egal ist.
Oder du du schraubst die SSD mit 4 Schrauben von der Seite im Adapter fest und diesen dann in den dafür vorgesehen Festplattenslot.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der extra gekaufte 2,5" auf 3,5" Adapter.


War die SSD nicht für einen Laptop?
Und der hat einen 3,5" Rahmen? Aha.

Mach doch am besten mal Fotos vom Problem

Nachtrag: Ist ja ein Kompakt-PC. Ich hatte nur
Lenovo gelesen und dachte an einen Laptop....
Mein Fehler.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem ist, der extra gekaufte Adapterrahmen hat keine Schraublöcher an der Unterseite und dort bräuchte ich sie, um sie in dem Lenovo-PC-Gehäuse zu verschrauben, weil dort alle HDDs wie gesagt auf der Seite stehend montiert werden.
also blieb mir erstmal nichts weiter übrig, als die SSD mit nur einer Schraube am Laufwerkskäfig zu verschrauben, so steht sie auf der Seite, aber wackelt halt ein wenig, weil sie nur von einer Schraube  und den Kabeln am Ort gehalten wird.
Ich frage mich, ob das so dauerhaft bleiben kann...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2018)

Doppelklebeband nutzt ich in solchen Fällen

SSDs wiegen nichts und werden nicht dynamisch belastet.
Da reicht natürlich eine Schraube, so da nicht Momente 
und Verspannungen über die Kabel eingeleitet werden,
Da muss man etwas aufpassen. Kleb es einfach fest


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2018)

Wozu schreibt man dir eigentlich was du machen sollst?
Du machst es doch eh nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2018)

*Ich hab mal die letzten 4 Postings entfernt, und für den Versuch den Thread (schon wieder) in Richtung Spam/OT/User-Bashing zu ziehen, gab es für den betreffenden User auch direkt ein Pünktchen. Und nein, hier wurde kein Beitrag gemeldet!


*


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doppelklebeband nutzt ich in solchen Fällen



Hab ich leider nicht da gehabt, gestern beim Einbau der SSD.
Außerdem bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob das dauerhaft hält und beim Entfernen irgendwann nicht die Oberfläche angreift.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> SSDs wiegen nichts und werden nicht dynamisch belastet.



Darum dachte ich mir auch, die eine Schraube wird reichen, da die SSD ja auf der Seite steht, also deren Gewicht sogar nichtmal von der Schraube gehalten werden muß. die Schraube muß nur verhindern, daß die SSD um kippt, leider konnte ich sie nicht im oberen Bereich anschrauben, es paßte wenn sie auf der Seite stehen soll, nur eine Schraube relativ weit unten, darum hat sie oben wieder leicht spiel, sitzt also nicht bündig fest an dem Laufwerksrahmen des Gehäuses.
Ist schon irgendwie doof, wenn man so einen Komplett-PC erweitern will und auf solche Probleme stößt, für die es keine perfektionistentaugliche Lösung gibt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da reicht natürlich eine Schraube, so da nicht Momente
> und Verspannungen über die Kabel eingeleitet werden,
> Da muss man etwas aufpassen.



Das versteh ich nicht, was meinst du hier mit Momenten und Spannungen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht, was meinst du hier mit Momenten und Spannungen?


Das Eigengewicht der SSD ist uninteressant. Die Kabel, mit denen die SSD angeschlossen wird, sind immer verspannt, da entstehen Zugkräft auf die SSD. Und dann kommen die Hebelgesetze ins Spiel und schwubs kann die eine Schraube versagen. Solange es jetzt hält, ist es in Ordnung, wenn Du irgendwann wieder am Rechner schraubst, solltest Du aufpassen, nicht zu stark am Kabelstrang zu würgen.

Und einen Tod muss man sterben. Wenn man es nicht verschgrauben kann, helfen halt Kabelbinder ider Klebeband. Schön ist das nicht, aber es funktioniert. Ich habe z.B., damit meine Grafikkarte nicht durchhängt, und wie man an der RTX 2080TI sieht hat das durchaus einen Einfluss, einen hässlichen Bleistift mit der Spitze in eine Verschraubung des unteren Lüfters gesteckt und stütze pben mit der weichen Radierfläche gegen die Grafikkarte. Nicht schön, aber funktioniert. 

Und zu den Begriffen:
Kraft - Irgendwo an einem Punkt oder einer kleinen Fläche wird gedrückt oder gezogen, da wird eine Kraft eingebracht
Moment - zusätzlich zur Kraft kommt noch ein Hebel ins Spiel und aus einfach und gut zu beherrschenden Zug- und Druckkräften werden Biegemomente
Moment (Technische Mechanik) – Wikipedia


----------



## masterX244 (8. Dezember 2018)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> SSDs brauchen nicht defragmentiert werden.



Außer wenn das Dateisystem selber bei zu vielen Fragmenten die Grätsche macht. NTFS hat da so ein Limit.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ach Tim du hast doch den Adapter da und ich hab dir gesagt was du machen sollst.
Warum eierst du da wieder so rum?


----------



## onlygaming (8. Dezember 2018)

Man kann die SSD auch einfach hinter das Mainboard Tray legen und anschließen, dreht sich ja nichts....


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ne HDD kannst du auch quer hinlegen nur bewegen im Betrieb würde ich sein lassen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2018)

~ bitte löschen ~


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich überlege jetzt schon, ob ich in den Adapterrahmen, müßte dieser sein, den ich gekauft habe:
Inateck Einbaurahmen fuer 2,5" HDD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

einfach vier Löcher passend zu den 3,5" Bohrungen im Gehäuse bohren soll!?

Oder halt einen Adapter kaufen, der die Bohrungen schon drinn hat auf der Unterseite.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Dezember 2018)

Das sind deine Möglichkeiten.
Such dir was aus.

-  du lässt es so wie es ist.

- du bohrst dir die passenden Löcher.

- doppelseitiges Klebeband oder Klett.

- kaufst dir diesen Adapter ORICO 2,5" auf 3,5" interner: Amazon.de: Elektronik

- kaufst dir ein neues Gehäuse

Das wirst du hoffentlich ganz alleine schaffen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2018)

Es ist egal welchen Adapter er sich kauft, weil die Gewindepositionen sind ja nicht genormt und passen daher nicht bei allen möglichen Kombinationen.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Dezember 2018)

Natürlich gibt es eine bzw zwei Normen.
3.5 inch HDD - Location of bottom mounting holes | Toshiba Electronic Devices & Storage Corporation | Europe(EMEA)

Wenn ich mir dieses Lenovo Gehäuse ansehe, kommt da nur Variante 2 in Frage.

PS 
Mal wieder so ein Quatsch Thema


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2018)

Nein, nein.
Das ist mal wieder alles nicht passend. 
Tim, ich hab noch nen Adapter da, soll ich dir den schicken?


----------



## Venom89 (9. Dezember 2018)

Nein nein? Ich habe doch nur gezeigt das es sehr wohl Spezifikationen gibt nach SFF. :grübel:


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Dezember 2018)

Wird wohl darauf hinaus laufen, daß ich dank meines Perfektionismus einen anderen Adapter bestellen/kaufen muß. 

Ich könnte allerdings auch versuchen, den vorhandenen Adapter mit Kabelbindern stabil an mehreren Punkten mit dem Laufwärkskäfig zu verbinden, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das in dem Gehäuse klappt.
Gehäuse wechseln ist definitiv nicht drinn, das lohnt für die Hardware nicht, außerdem ist es ja gerade die Funktionalität, die ich an dem PC so schätze (WLAN, Bluetooth, Kartenleser vorne, kompakte Abmessungen...).


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Dezember 2018)

Tim, mal ehrlich: Du könntest die SSD auch von deiner Zimmerdecke hängen lassen - es wäre ihr völlig egal und würde ihr nicht mal schaden.
Lege oder klebe die einfach ins Gehäuse. Oder, falls das Gehäuse Platz auf der Rückseite hat, verstaue die am besten da - da siehst du eh nichts. 

Und bevor du irgendwas kaufst: Schaue dir bitte mal an, ob sich die SSD wirklich nicht mit diesen Bohrungen montieren lässt. Insbesondere auch mal probieren, die SSD mal zu drehen (d.h. die Anschlüsse auf die andere Seite drehen). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die SSD wohl vermutlich in deinem Zweitsystem landet, kann dir die Optik ja völlig egal sein... Da gibts größere Baustellen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wird wohl darauf hinaus laufen, daß ich dank meines Perfektionismus einen anderen Adapter bestellen/kaufen muß.



Sag doch gleich, dass du die Leute hier wieder mal nur veräppeln willst.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Dezember 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und bevor du irgendwas kaufst: Schaue dir bitte mal an, ob sich die SSD wirklich nicht mit diesen Bohrungen montieren lässt. Insbesondere auch mal probieren, die SSD mal zu drehen (d.h. die Anschlüsse auf die andere Seite drehen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese abgebildete Halterung habe ich gekauft, die SSD läßt sich darin verschrauben, war schon mühseelig genug, aber die Halterung selbst läßt sich nicht in dem kleinen Lenovo-Gehäuse verschrauben, weil sie dann passende Bohrungen auf der Bodenplatte haben müßte.
Die Bohrungen dort sind viel zu groß und außerdem nicht passend zu den Bohrungen einer 3,5" Festplatte, denn dafür wären die Gehäusebohrungen passend.

Ich hab es wie gesagt nur geschafft, die SSD mit einer einzigen Schraube mit dem Gehäuse zu verbinden, da sie seitwärts montiert wird geht leider nur eine der unteren Schrauben, dadurch sitzt sie dann nicht ganz gerade und parallel zum Laufwerkskäfig.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

Du meinst also, dass der Adapter die Gewinde an einer anderen Stelle hat, als eine 3,5" HDD?
Ahja, ist klar.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass der Adapter die Gewinde an einer anderen Stelle hat, als eine 3,5" HDD?
> Ahja, ist klar.



Eine Festplatte hat an der Seite Gewinde dran UND  auf der Rückseite.

Siehe hier: https://static9.depositphotos.com/1...273668-stock-photo-backside-of-hard-drive.jpg

Tims Festplatte ist nicht mit den seitlichen Gewinden Festgeschraubt, sondern mit den auf der Rückseite befindlichen Gewindebohrungen. Diese Gewinde hat aber der Adapter nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

Schrauben und Muttern nehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Dezember 2018)

Was sollen da Muttern helfen?
Die Bohrungen in meinem Adapter auf der Unterseite sind nicht nur viel zu groß für die Schraubenköpfe, sondern auch noch in komplett unpassenden Abständen. Der Adapter funktioniert nur, wenn man ihn in einem normalen Laufwerkskäfig von beiden Seiten verschrauben kann, die SSD/HDD also horizontal ausgerichtet ist, nicht aber wenn sie wie in meinem Lenovo-Gehäuse auf der Seite steht!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

Der Adapter hat unten 4 Bohrungen, davon passen also nicht mal 2?
Und wenn du weißt wie die Situation in deinem Gehäuse ist, wieso bestellst du dann keinen passenden Adapter? 
Ich denke du bist Perfektionist, da guckt man doch mal vorher was man braucht und bestellt nicht einfach irgendwas, in der Hoffnung das es am Ende passt.

Wenn die Schrauben nicht passen, nimmt man größere oder man benutzt Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab es wie gesagt nur geschafft, die SSD mit einer einzigen Schraube mit dem Gehäuse zu verbinden, da sie seitwärts montiert wird geht leider nur eine der unteren Schrauben, dadurch sitzt sie dann nicht ganz gerade und parallel zum Laufwerkskäfig.



Das du das überhaupt allein geschafft hast, ist doch schon eine Leistung die hier einige überrascht. 

Ich zumindest finde das schon recht respektabel und spreche dir hiermit aus... Lob und Anerkennung! 

Aber mal ernsthaft... einer SSD ist ihre exakte waagerechte oder horizontale Lagerung total egal und ob sie befestigt wurde innerhalb des Gehäuses, ist bei einem stationären System erst recht sowas von Wumpe. 

Ich z.B. hatte bis vor Kurzem noch ein Gehäuse in dem die SSD auf dem optischen Laufwerk lose gelagert wurde. Die Anschaffung eines Adapters war mir noch nicht mal die Idee eines Gedankens wert... 

Selbst als ich das optische Gerät mal in Benutzung hatte, war mein Betriebssystem  ( logischerweise auf der SSD) über diese Lagerung nicht gerade "erschüttert". Wer anderes vermutet sollte esoterische Foren mit Fragen belästigen! [emoji38]

Die Antwort die ich zur eigentlichen Frage von dir geben kann ist, ich besitze eine Samsung 860 Evo 250 GB und eine 860 Evo 1 TB... die fünf Jahre alte Toshiba SSD der Q-Reihe mit sagenhaften 128 GB die ich ersetzt habe war gefühlt exakt gleich schnell.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Adapter hat unten 4 Bohrungen, davon passen also nicht mal 2?



Genau so ist es.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wenn du weißt wie die Situation in deinem Gehäuse ist, wieso bestellst du dann keinen passenden Adapter?
> Ich denke du bist Perfektionist, da guckt man doch mal vorher was man braucht und bestellt nicht einfach irgendwas, in der Hoffnung das es am Ende passt.



Ich hab dieses Problem eben nicht erwartet, da ich ja den gleichen Adapter schon erfolgreich in meinem Casetek C1080 verbaut hatte, dachte ich, der paßt überall und wird schon die gleichen Bohrungen haben, auch auf der Bodenplatte, aber hinterher ist man bekanntlich ja immer klüger... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Schrauben nicht passen, nimmt man größere oder man benutzt Unterlegscheiben.



Wiegesagt, das ist da sinnlos, die Bohrungen auf der Unterseite sind nicht nur viel zu groß für die Schraubeköpfe, sondern auch an den falschen Stellen.

Ich überlege jetzt, einfach Klettkabelbinder zu besorgen, sofern ich keinen mehr habe, und damit die SSD nochmals eng am Lautwerkskäftig zu fixieren, dann sollte sie fester sitzen als nur mit der einen Schraube und auch durch die Zuglast der Kabelstränge sich nicht leicht hin und her biegen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2018)

Warum kaufst du keinen passenden Adapter?
Wo ist dein Perfektionismus hin?


----------



## Neppi88 (14. Dezember 2018)

Aber die mx500 hat doch eigentlich auch Öffnungen an der Seite... Hm oder habe ich was überlesen?


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Dezember 2018)

Abschließend noch die Frage zu diesem Adapter, der mir weiter vorne in diesem Thread vorgeschlagen wurde:
ORICO 2,5" auf 3,5" interner: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hat der exakt die gleichen Bohrungsabstände *an der Unterseite* (die vier Löcher) wie eine normale 3,5" Festplatte?

Was mir nicht so gefällt, daß er hinten geschlossen ist, also es ein weiteres Verbindungsteil für die Anschlüsse zu geben scheint, ist denn der Einbau der SSD in diesen Adapter einfach?

Ich fand den Einbau in den von mir zuvor gekauften Adapter, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1022802&stc=1 ziemlich nervig, weil mir die kleinen Schrauben immer runter fielen und die SSD in dem Rahmen immer wieder verrutschte oder um fiel.
Aber diese Adapterrahmen sind wohl heute auch schon eher Nieschenprodukte, die heute kaum noch jemand braucht, darum kann man da eine durchdachte Montage wohl nicht erwarten.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke dein Gehäuse hat nicht die normalen Lochabstände wie ein normales 3,5" Laufwerk, sonst würde dein Adapter ja auch passen.

Das die SSD schlecht zu montieren geht, liegt nicht am Adapter. 
Du willst es wieder nicht hören, aber es liegt an dir. 
Du bist halt handwerklich nicht so wirklich begabt, kann ja auch nicht jeder gleich sein. 
Aber dass du deswegen immer Andere verantworlich machst, muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich denke dein Gehäuse hat nicht die normalen Lochabstände wie ein normales 3,5" Laufwerk, sonst würde dein Adapter ja auch passen.



Wie oft soll ich das denn hier nun noch erklären? 

Extra nochmal für dich, damit du es auch endlich verstehst, der Adapter wird normalerweise von beiden Seiten aus in einen Laufwerkskäfig geschraubt, dann paßt er auch überall dort, wo davor eine 3,5" Festplatte paßte. Nur hat das Gehäuse keinen normalen Laufwerkskäfig, es hat nur eine Schiene, an die die Festplatte auf der Seite stehend verstraubt war, dafür braucht es aber eben Bohrungen *an der Unterseite* der Festplatte bzw. des Adapters *und eben diese Bohrungen hat mein Adapter nicht!
*


JoM79 schrieb:


> Das die SSD schlecht zu montieren geht, liegt nicht am Adapter.
> Du willst es wieder nicht hören, aber es liegt an dir.
> Du bist halt handwerklich nicht so wirklich begabt, kann ja auch nicht jeder gleich sein.
> Aber dass du deswegen immer Andere verantworlich machst, muss ja nicht sein.



Genau so wirds sein, hätte ich mehr Sachverstand und Übung im Zusammenbau, hätte ich selbst einfach schnell mal die passenden Löcher in den Adapter hinein gebohrt...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2018)

Dann hast du nicht den richtigen Adapter verlinkt, denn der hat Bohrungen an der Unterseite.
Die Lochabstände sind genormt. 
Also warum passt das bei dir nicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab gar keinen Adapter verlinkt, aber es wurde der richtige von jemand anders verlinkt und der hat an der Unterseite keine Bohrungen, die zu denen einer 3,5"-Festplatte identisch sind, es sind nur vier sehr große Löcher drinn, an völlig anderen Stellen.

In dem PC sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und der Laufwerkskäfig ist nur eine Schiene und die sieht von der Seite so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was dein nächstes Argument ist, warum ich doch wieder selbst an allem schuld bin!


----------



## bastian123f (17. Dezember 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Abschließend noch die Frage zu diesem Adapter, der mir weiter vorne in diesem Thread vorgeschlagen wurde:
> ORICO 2,5" auf 3,5" interner: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Hat der exakt die gleichen Bohrungsabstände *an der Unterseite* (die vier Löcher) wie eine normale 3,5" Festplatte?



Genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen, aber wenn ich mal normale Festplatten mit dem Adapter vergleiche, dann sollten die Abstände schon hinkommen. (Siehe Bild 2 auf Amazon).

Und so wie es aussieht, musst du nur die SSD reinlegen, nach vorne schieben und dann von unten verschrauben. Sollte ziemlich einfach gehen.

EDIT: Der hat auch Gewinde auf der Rückseite. Und die Abstände schauen auch so aus, wie bei dem von dir verlinkten Adapter:
General Allgemeine 6,3 cm SSD auf 8,9 cm SATA: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> EDIT: Der hat auch Gewinde auf der Rückseite. Und die Abstände schauen auch so aus, wie bei dem von dir verlinkten Adapter:
> General Allgemeine 6,3 cm SSD auf 8,9 cm SATA: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Jepp, aber der ist paar Euro teurer und hat auch keinen echten Mehrwert dafür, daher denke ich werd ich den Orico nehmen, wenns da keine Einwände hier für gibt?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2018)

Miss lieber nach.
Also Lochabstände messen und mit der Dokumentation des Adapter vergleichen. 
Achja, die Löcher sind Bohrungen.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2018)

Wie soll ich bei einem Adapter den Lochabstand nachmessen, wenn ich hin nicht hier liegen habe?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2018)

Lies nochmal genauer, dann siehst du es vielleicht.


----------

